# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  جوكيتات حلوين

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.*


*جوكيتات على مجال واسع ؛ بس كلهم راكزين الاغلب وشفنى جوكيتات بالمسلسلات التركيه طويل وقماش رسمي وناعم وانيق* 
*بس مايغني عن الجوكيتات الجلد رسمي ومنه سبور على الجينزات روعه وتعطي شخصيه قويه*
*وجوكيتات النفخ بس بسيط الي هو المعبا* 

*هلاء انا راح احط مجموعه وبتمنى يعجب الصبايا* 
*بما انه عم بيبرد الجو اشوي اشوي* 


*:*

*:*

*:*

***

***

***

*:*

*:*

*:*

**

**

**

**

**

**

***
***
***
**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
يعطيكي الف عافية جد بجننووو
خاصة هاد عجبني

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 
يسلمو حلوين

----------


## ابو عوده

بجننوا يعطيكي الف جكيت قصدي عافيه  :Db465236ff:

----------

